# Albino Red foot



## fred gaal

Here a vew pictures from one of my albino's


----------



## JustAnja

Fred you are truly blessed to produce such nice albino babies. They are beautiful.


----------



## Coldliz

wow, what a pretty little tort!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Fred: How VERY interesting!! Can we also see pictures of the parents? Are the albinos as hardy as the normals?

Yvonne


----------



## fred gaal

[email protected] said:


> Fred: How VERY interesting!! Can we also see pictures of the parents? Are the albinos as hardy as the normals?
> 
> Yvonne


Thanks,
The albinos are very easy to rase, they are even more curious and activ.
On this picture you see my groupe with the parends


----------



## Crazy1

Fred how many albinos do you have now? They are really gorgeous. I love the pic of the one hatching.
so the parents are not albinos.


----------



## Josh

stunning albino photos! an albino tortoise must be extremely rare.


----------



## fred gaal

Crazy1 said:


> Fred how many albinos do you have now? They are really gorgeous. I love the pic of the one hatching.
> so the parents are not albinos.



I have 3 albinos now.
The parents are normal colourd tortoises.
I dont now anybody also breeding albino red foot at this moment.


----------



## cvalda

You are so lucky!

Although if it were me and I saw that peeking out of the shell, I'd be like... WHAT IN THE HECK?!?!?! EEEEEEEEEEEK!

LOL!

But they sure are unique, and those are GREAT photos!


----------



## wayne.bob

Beautiful albino. you are so lucky


----------



## shelber10

i wish i had an albino baby red foot i have a red foot pair but no luck in producing babies


----------



## Jacqui

Have the eggs all come from one female? Are the adults related or from the same breeder or bought at the same time from the same place?

I think the picture of the one coming out of the egg is exquisite.


----------



## fred gaal

Jacqui said:


> Have the eggs all come from one female? Are the adults related or from the same breeder or bought at the same time from the same place?
> 
> I think the picture of the one coming out of the egg is exquisite.


Thanks, they all come from the same female.
On paper the parents are not related, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Itort

Do you know who the father is? Being a recesive gene your normals are likely hets. Both parents are.


----------



## fred gaal

Itort said:


> Do you know who the father is? Being a recesive gene your normals are likely hets. Both parents are.



Yes I now who the father is.


----------



## Itort

fred gaal said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who the father is? Being a recesive gene your normals are likely hets. Both parents are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I now who the father is.
Click to expand...

Great, then you are on your way to developing a morph.


----------



## Jenn1

How precious is that. Priceless


----------



## fred gaal

Itort said:


> fred gaal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who the father is? Being a recesive gene your normals are likely hets. Both parents are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I now who the father is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then you are on your way to developing a morph.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm Dutch and dont now what you mean with "Morph"?


----------



## tortoise.tot

wow.
that baby is SO gorgeous.


----------



## Itort

fred gaal said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fred gaal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who the father is? Being a recesive gene your normals are likely hets. Both parents are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I now who the father is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, then you are on your way to developing a morph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm Dutch and dont now what you mean with "Morph"?
Click to expand...

That is what the breeders of herps in US call a color or pattern that is not the normal color. I have have milksnakes that hetergenious for hypomelinistic (reduced black). I guess what it comes down to is cute marketing by US breeders.


----------



## shelber10

i have a red foot pair still no luck in producing babies yet 



YOU ARE SO LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelber10

can you put picks of all 3 of your albinos

can you give me any advice on how to breed my adult red foot pair


----------



## fred gaal

shelber10 said:


> can you put picks of all 3 of your albinos
> 
> can you give me any advice on how to breed my adult red foot pair



I will try tomorrow, here its late now and tomorrow it will be a early day.


----------



## terrypin

wow Fred thanks so much for shareing those pictures with us i dont tire looking at them they are very very special.if you have the time please post more and of any older ones.
terry


----------



## drgnfly2265

Awww... so pretty!!! I have never seen any like that before. Very nice!!! 

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## fred gaal

Here the picture from the three, ths pic is from last september.






This is the large one now, its 4".


----------



## Lil' Tortie

Interestingly beautiful! Do albinos always come out with red eyes? How did it come out albino when parents are normal??? That's interesting!


----------



## terrypin

wow Fred thanks again for shareing they are very special, dont let anyone tell you otherwise, congratulations and good luck in the future.
terry


----------



## fred gaal

Lil' Tortie said:


> Interestingly beautiful! Do albinos always come out with red eyes? How did it come out albino when parents are normal??? That's interesting!



Thanks, yes they allways come out with red eyes till now.
I'm just lucky I realy did not now that I would breed albino as I brought them together.


----------



## shelber10

are you going to sell them


----------



## terryo

They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## fred gaal

shelber10 said:


> are you going to sell them


One day I will sell a few, but the most interest is in the USA and the 
$ is not doing well so I will get not that much money in Euro's.


----------



## fred gaal

Here a few pictures from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Fred: Those are really pretty! Isn't it interesting that the front legs look almost normal color, and that the albinism seems to only affect the head and shell?

Yvonne


----------



## fred gaal

The legs are just dirty theyre colour is normaly white.


----------



## Jentortmom

They are so cute...


----------



## terryo

They are so beautiful. If they were mine, I could never sell them.


----------



## John_The_Tortoise_Guy

These pictures are great! There is a Brazilian farm that has bred albinos but I think they are cherry-heads. Your adults look very big .....do you know where they came from (locale). I will be curious to see how the albinos look like when they grow up big and strong like their parents.
-John


----------



## Crazy1

Again great pics Fred. Love seening them. they are so unusual. Thanks for sharing the new pics with us.


----------



## Caitlin718

They're so incredibly cute. =D


----------



## fred gaal

Caitlin718 said:


> They're so incredibly cute. =D


This week a new albino hatcht.
It looks great every spot on the leg and head colourd yellow.
I will try to place a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Crazy1

Fred, congratulations on the new hatchling(s). I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## fred gaal

As I promised a few pictures from the new Yellow hatchling.
I think the colour is great and totaly different from the one on the first pictures at the start of this thread.


----------



## stells

I have to say the albino's don't do much for me, i find them a little creepy.
Great pics though


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor little wrinkled baby! He must've been all squished together inside that egg. I would be very interested in watching these baby's progress over the coming months. Please keep us pictorially posted.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Crazy1

Fred this one is soooo yellow. It looks as if s/he has almost no color on her head. Looks as if her nose has the yellow but not the rest of her head. Is she really like that or is it the camera angle? I think s/he is lovely.


----------



## fred gaal

Crazy1 said:


> Fred this one is soooo yellow. It looks as if s/he has almost no color on her head. Looks as if her nose has the yellow but not the rest of her head. Is she really like that or is it the camera angle? I think s/he is lovely.


This is how she looks.
I find the yellow on the legs great.
I'm very happy with it.


----------



## alice

oh wow!! how stunning. 

x


----------



## fred gaal

I think its a nice picture dont you think?


----------



## spikethebest

i think you should of entered that photo in the contest instead.


----------



## fred gaal

spikethebest said:


> i think you should of entered that photo in the contest instead.


I would like to do that but I cant chance the picture, can you say how?


----------



## Marla

*Awwww he is so cute..now that I naturally incubate(leave in ground) I don't get to watch my babies come out of the ground..That is such a sweet picture watching them hatch....Albino's sure are a interesting thing in nature....*


----------



## tortoiselady528

Wow, they are amazing.


----------



## fred gaal

Here a few pictures from in my eyes one of the nicest albino Red foots I
have ever seen.
Its the secound one I breeded (february 2007) and now more than 5"
This spring it wil be shipped to the USA to a verry good friend of mine and a great tortoises breeder, I'm sure it will give a great tortoise whenn
its adult.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful, Fred!!! Your USA friend is very lucky indeed!

Yvonne


----------



## jpeck425

fred gaal said:


> Here a few pictures from in my eyes one of the nicest albino Red foots I
> have ever seen.
> Its the secound one I breeded (february 2007) and now more than 5"
> This spring it wil be shipped to the USA to a verry good friend of mine and a great tortoises breeder, I'm sure it will give a great tortoise whenn
> its adult.


Very nice animals, Fred! Also nice photography, I really like the hatching shot. Do the albinos need any special lighting restrictions? I've heard other albino animals are very light sensitive and UV needs to be regulated closer. It looks like you are doing a nice job raising them.

Be well


----------



## fred gaal

jpeck425 said:


> Very nice animals, Fred! Also nice photography, I really like the hatching shot. Do the albinos need any special lighting restrictions? I've heard other albino animals are very light sensitive and UV needs to be regulated closer. It looks like you are doing a nice job raising them.
> 
> Be well


Thanks, Red foots dont like sun to much, so that will not be a big problem.
I keep them indoor because its not that warm here in the netherlands.


----------



## BigBiscuit

Your tortoises are incredible!

I keep looking at this post with my son. We can't get enough.

Evan


----------



## REDFOOTMATT

Great pictures Fred. Keep them coming as they grow. I'd love to see how they progress!


----------



## tortoise_lover

fred.... so awesome.. just cant imagine if i can have one of those beautiful tortoises.. hopes someday i can breed just like u do. please keep update the newest pict.. thanks for sharing bro..


----------



## Pesky Fly

*Drool*.....They are lovely. You are very lucky.


----------



## fred gaal

I now now its a male, I put him in some lukewarm water and he put
out his penis.
I hope he will date with a lot of females

Here a few new pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful little tortoise, Fred. Thanks for keeping us updated as he grows.

Yvonne


----------



## maevamichelle

Amazing Thread, I just read the whole thing hehe.
Awesome breeding results!


----------



## galvinkaos

I read the entire thread. Beautiful torts. I even had people at my 'sunday, Feb 1st football party' looking (can't use the NFL restricted words after all). They also thought they were awesome and they aren't tort people.

Dawna


----------



## Sunrise

AWESOME.

soo niceeeee..


----------



## fishtanker

Fred, 
I saw someone selling an albino on Kingsnake that looks like one of yours, is it? I was contemplating on the hets.
Thanks,


----------



## fred gaal

fishtanker said:


> Fred,
> I saw someone selling an albino on Kingsnake that looks like one of yours, is it? I was contemplating on the hets.
> Thanks,



Yes, I shipped 2 to a friend, he is selling them for me.


----------



## Stazz

WOW ! What an amazing looking tortoise Fred !!!!! I'm so interested to know how albino's are born from normal parents? And wow, those adult redfoots are big !! I didn't know they got that big. They're lovely


----------



## Madkins007

Gorgeous!

The article on Wikipedia for albinism is a bit technical, but a decent start for anyone interested in how this happens and what it means.


----------



## Kadaan

Summary of the wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albinism)

- Approximately 1/70 people have the recessive albino gene, ~1/17,000 have some type of albinism (no stats for other species)
- Both parents don't need the gene to produce an albino offspring, but it increases the changes (I'd bet both of Fred's torts have the gene!)
- It has been proven that exposing eggs to heavy metals increases the odds of albinism *in fish*, no tests have been done for other animals.
- Lack of pigment can cause skin problems as albinos are more sensitive to UVB (and their eyes are more sensitive to light.)
- They have a link to this forum under "External Links - Albinism in Animals" (although the link appears broken  )


----------



## fred gaal

This will be a very nice colourd one in a few years.











some pictures from the larger albino, its more than 6 inchess now.











The yellow albino.


----------



## terracolson

To Wild!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Fred: Thank you so much for those pictures! You must be so proud!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Well, it doesn't seem to have any problem hogging the food! 

Does everyone bug you to sell it? Is it a hybrid, incapable of reproducing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Stephanie Logan said:


> Is it a hybrid, incapable of reproducing?



No, its just a lack of pigment - only effects the color.


----------



## Kymiie

Very pretty!
xxx


----------



## fred gaal

Stephanie Logan said:


> Well, it doesn't seem to have any problem hogging the food!
> 
> Does everyone bug you to sell it? Is it a hybrid, incapable of reproducing?




Thanks all for the compliments.
They realy have a good appetite.
Yes, they are realy wanted, so a few I did sell.


----------



## MeTaLerke

Hi Fred, nice albino's, but you know i like the wild colored more!


----------



## khriz anne

==hi...u really have a nice tortoise...very cute...==i'm new here that's why im very amazed to see tortoise like that...=


----------



## N2TORTS

**SIMPLY AWSOME** WOW......
you are very blessed~ and he/she is truley beautiful!
Thanks for sharing the pics! 
JD~


----------



## DemonDrug95

OMG such rare occurence!!such cute little angels..


----------



## TortoisesRock!

Wow............... I think thats probably the coolest thing I've seen all day lol!


----------

